# Aluminum Recurve



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the Recurve Hunter Pete Hogan did for me with the tubes through the fork sideways. Somebody on the forum awhile back showed drilling a hole for tubes and dragging the tubes into the hole with string. That is what I have done here. I like this setup . It is easy to do and dead solid. I am going to try a longbow this way.
This slingshot is on its way to get powder coated tomorrow and i still haven't decided what color i want.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

White would be kinda cool, not too practical but cool


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Oooo I like that!! I t looks like it has a bit of weight to it? I use the, what I think is called the 'mexican' method quite a bit for tubes, I never thought to drill threw the side though, might have to give that a go.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those are such nice slingshot's and design. I did put a bid on the Jaybird auction one but it went to a happier home.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good in aluminum.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow i like a lot! ! ! !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks really good. any chance they can paint it to lok like your avatar slingshot pic ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

The recurve sold me on TTF shooting. Big fan here wingshooter. Nice SS.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

When i hit the lottery i will order about forty of them. The extra weight makes a nice handfull.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great Roger!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I was just looking at some knifes, can you acid etch aluminium?? that would be awesome!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Will Pete be adding this to his line?


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I need one ETA??


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

DO NOT POWDER COAT ! Leave it necked !


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

That's one shiny doo-dadd .... I mean shooter!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it will look really good just brushed or polished
Cheers, tom


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great as it is, uuhm looks awesome


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a very interesting design, and looks great! How does it shoot?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is the Recurve Hunter Pete Hogan did for me with the tubes through the fork sideways. Somebody on the forum awhile back showed drilling a hole for tubes and dragging the tubes into the hole with string. That is what I have done here. I like this setup . It is easy to do and dead solid. I am going to try a longbow this way.
> This slingshot is on its way to get powder coated tomorrow and i still haven't decided what color i want.


Seeing the Recurve in aluminum along a full size shot of your hand really makes it easier to see its scale and aesthetics. Somehow in Spectraply these same things are somewhat difficult to see as they are convoluted in the psychedelic kaleidescope of colors. Just compare that with your avatar and you may see what I mean. This gives a much better presentation.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a business-like weapon of destruction if I ever saw one.  Pete did a fantastic job.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Roger and Pete are two fine gents and make a great team. Aluminum is great, but in brass it would weigh a bunch. I have Bolers in brass and would not carry them around. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It is quite Boler-esque, innit? Tex does have a set of brass Bolers!









Why not get it triple anodized?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Roger , that is so cool Bud! You now have a real "Bulletproof Recurve"!!!! Flatband


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Again, are these going to be sold or is that a one off?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Again, are these going to be sold or is that a one off?


one only.
This slingshot thing is a hobby that keeps me busy making, shooting and experimenting. I don't want to get involved in a business where I have a bunch of slingshots on hand to sell. I make them one at a time and there is no telling what is next. Right now I am revisiting the bent wood process with the Recurve and Longbow design in mind. I am also messing around with the tappered tubes. It is amazing to me that a set of tapered 1842 tubes that pulls so light can shoot 3/8 steel at 200 feet per second. Why, I am asking myself am I pulling all that weight. I no longer hunt for tyrannosaurus or stegosaurus just cans. I do hunt the steel cans they are a little harder to put down. Those wimpy pepsi cans won't last through a handful of 3/8 steel.
Roger


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> Those are such nice slingshot's and design. I did put a bid on the Jaybird auction one but it went to a happier home.


Yes it did..hahaha it is by far my favorite slingshot, I 've already went thru 3 band sets I shoot it so much...
Roger, those in aluminium is stunning.. will you be offering them for sale also?
Kip


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Kipken said:


> Those are such nice slingshot's and design. I did put a bid on the Jaybird auction one but it went to a happier home.


Yes it did..hahaha it is by far my favorite slingshot, I 've already went thru 3 band sets I shoot it so much...
Roger, those in aluminium is stunning.. will you be offering them for sale also?
Kip
[/quote]
I dont think so not at this time anyway.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

that is awesome as is imo...


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet! I like the mod. Those Tex tubes are the bomb!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Roger,

I'm looking forward to reading about your tapered tubes experiments. Favorite tubes? Tube lengths? Tube life? etc...

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is the Recurve Hunter Pete Hogan did for me with the tubes through the fork sideways. Somebody on the forum awhile back showed drilling a hole for tubes and dragging the tubes into the hole with string. That is what I have done here. I like this setup . It is easy to do and dead solid. I am going to try a longbow this way.
> This slingshot is on its way to get powder coated tomorrow and i still haven't decided what color i want.


Hi Roger glad it got to you in one pieace looks the dogs nuts mate


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hogancastings said:


> Here is the Recurve Hunter Pete Hogan did for me with the tubes through the fork sideways. Somebody on the forum awhile back showed drilling a hole for tubes and dragging the tubes into the hole with string. That is what I have done here. I like this setup . It is easy to do and dead solid. I am going to try a longbow this way.
> This slingshot is on its way to get powder coated tomorrow and i still haven't decided what color i want.


Hi Roger glad it got to you in one pieace looks the dogs nuts mate
[/quote]
Thanks Pete it is a nice shooter. It looks like there would be some interest in them.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is the Recurve Hunter Pete Hogan did for me with the tubes through the fork sideways. Somebody on the forum awhile back showed drilling a hole for tubes and dragging the tubes into the hole with string. That is what I have done here. I like this setup . It is easy to do and dead solid. I am going to try a longbow this way.
> This slingshot is on its way to get powder coated tomorrow and i still haven't decided what color i want.


Hi Roger glad it got to you in one pieace looks the dogs nuts mate
[/quote]
Thanks Pete it is a nice shooter. It looks like there would be some interest in them.
[/quote]
Ah-doyyyy!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Awesome slingshot!







_


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

hi I worry about how cold aluminum can be in cold weather, becuse of that I think it´s better you send me this cold slingshot to try


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah, I have my concerns as well,


faca said:


> hi I worry about how cold aluminum can be in cold weather, becuse of that I think it´s better you send me this cold slingshot to try


Yeah, I have my concerns as well, I'll need to thoroughly test it to give a second opinion in order to alleviate everyone's fears...


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Is damm nice there not
be any word for that


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Will they be Selling these ??? wanna know for sure OK ..


----------

